
Would you do me a favor? - getp
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/04/would-you-do-me.html
======
rms
Looks like Seth Godin already posted a summary ebook free online.

[http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3776726/Pushing_Past_the_Dip_How...](http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3776726/Pushing_Past_the_Dip_How_to_Become_the_Best_in_the_World_)(PDF)(M

(copy and paste link)

------
kleevr
This dood wants a 'The Dip', it's even on my wish list! I'll mail it back,
when I'm done or pass it on the same style your choice.

------
davidw
I wouldn't mind one to summarize for <http://squeezedbooks.com>

